# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Lamtumirë jeta ime

## studente22

orert kalojne si pa u kuptuar.atmosfera ne dhome eshte e nxehte.kudo sheh njerez qe jane bere uje ne djerse por une cuditerisht kam ftohte shume ftohte.i strukur ne nje cep te dhomes bej sikur shoh njerezit qe kercejne por sonte as syte sdashkan te me genjejne.e kane humbur shkelqimin dhe harene  e dikurshme.asgje seshte si me pare.tani lotet,brenga dhe dhimbja  kane zene vendin e atyre shikimeve plot gezim,e atyre rrahjeve te zemres time.tani ne vend te ngrohtesise ka vetem boshllek dhe akullnaje ndoshta sepse krahet e  vdekjes pak nga pak po me mbysin ne perqafimin  e tyre.e dini se deri pak me perpara isha i lumtur te mbyllja syte sepse e dija qe dita tjeter do te fillonte ne menyre magjike do te me zgjonte nena ime kurse tani shoqeri do me bejne vetem krimbat dhe gjarperinjte,sonte gjithcka u prish sikur endrrat e mia te ishin keshtjella ne rere dhe deti i jetes i ktheu pa meshire ne rrenoja.dhe une si spektator i lodhur i shifja dhe smund ti ringrija sepse trembesha se deti i jetes  pa meshire do ti prishte perseri.vetem me nje shiringe te futur ne damaret  e mi po zhduket nga une cdo grimce jete,helmi ishte i bardhe dhe as qe mund ta imagjinoja se bardhesia  e tij sillte pas vetes vdekjen.ne fillim gjithcka filloi si kaprico thjesht  sepse e bente  e gjithe shoqeria ime dhe sdoja te tregohesha me i ulet.pastaj trupi im nisi ta kerkonte vete.arrita ti vjedh dhe unazen e marteses nenes time per te pasur ne duart  e mia sinjalin  e 1 te vdekjes,tani qe syte jane futur ne zgavrat  e tyre sdi  si ti pergjigjem nenes time.dje e kapa te qante fshehurazi .e perqafova fort dhe me ra te fiket nga te qaret.sdija cte pergjigjesha kur me pyeste pse bir?dhe tani qe po shuhem pak nga pak sdi si ti pergjigjem.po shuhem si 17 qirinjte mbi torten e ditelindjes time.nena vazhdon te qaje.e ndiej brengen  e saj dhe pse ne dhome ka shume zhume.oh nene te lutem pusho se qari.sdua ta mendoj te pakten sot se  jam ne prag te varrit,ne prag te varrit qe e hapa me keto duar,qe te 2  e dime se eshte ditelindja e fundit qe festoj.vitin tjeter do me uroj dheu i zi dhe dhurtate do me sjellin korbat.kam vetem nje deshire nene,mos e lere tim vella te fusi ne dejet e tij kete helm qe po me merr jeten.se meriton kete dhimbje te 2 nena ime. sot me ditelindjen time festoj vdekjen time.
                           LAMTUMIRE JETA Ime!
TE LARGOVA VETE ME DUART E MIJA!

----------


## Bledari

Jeta ka shume surpriza ka gezim dhe hidherim te gjithe duam ta shohim njeri tjetrin te gezuar ne krahet e prinderve dhe prinderit ne krahet tona por kur zia bie ne hidherim atehere fundosemi te gjithe ne zi dhe ne hidherimin e vdekjes.

----------


## land

joooooooooooooooo mos e merr me helmin e bardhe,harroje,hiqe nga mendja.....jeta eshte e bukur,me vullnet behet cdo gje.

----------


## born to kill

Helmi I Bardhe, Qe Ne Dyert Tona Tashme Sapo Ka Trokitur, Helmi I Bardhe Qe U Mori Jeten Shume E Shume Te Rinjve Dhe Te Reja, Ai U Mori Jeten Vellezerve Dhe Motrave Tona; Sepse Kur Njeriu Arrin Ne Depresion, Ka Arritur Kulmin E Nxehjes Globale Te Vetvetes, Qe Dhe Akujt E Arktikut Te Larget Nuk Do Te Ta Shuanin Aspak. Kush E Solli Helmin E Bardhe Dhe Atdheun Tone Qe Mendja E ç'do Te Riu Te Genjehej Qofte Nga Mosha E Brishte Ose Prej Kureshtjes Se Madhe Per Ta Provuar Qofte Edhe Nje Here Te Vetme; Sepse Do Te Ndihej Si Mbret Ne Kete Bote. Vellezer Dhe Motra Qe Lexonin Kete Mesazh, Kurre Mos Kini Kureshtjen Te Provoni Edhe Nje Here Te Vetme Helmin E Bardhe, Sepse Jo Vetem Familjen, Vetveten Do Te Shkaterroni, Por, Edhe Te Gjithe Ata Qe Deri Tani Ju Qendrojne Afer. Natyrisht Te Gjithe Nje Dite Do Largohemi Nga Kjo Jete, Por Te Pakten Jo Ta Kerkojme Ne Kete Menyre, Me Ane Te "miellit", Ose Cigareve Prej Hashashi. Te Mos Largohemi Nga Jeta Me "damken" Hajdut I Shtepise Sone, Dhe Te Vdesim Te Vetmuar Ne Ndonje Qoshe Te Rruges, Larg Dores Se Ngrohte Te Neses Sone Qe Eshte Perpjekur Me Shume Dashuri Te Na Jape Edukaten E Duhur. I Thoni Jo Droges, Dhe Helmeve Te Tjera Te Nenllojit Te Saj. Me Respekt Per Personin Qe Hapi Kete Teme Sa Te Bukur Dhe Prekese..

----------


## born to kill

Korrigjojme Vargun: "kush E Solli Helmin Ne Atdheun Tone Te Dashur"

----------


## studente22

Te veshtrova gjate teksa flije.te ndjeja kur perpeliteshe dhe smund te mbyllja sy.smund ta besoja qe dhe per pak kohe do te mund te te kisha prane.e dija qe ti vuaje dhe me vinte iant me veten time.e ndieja ate qe po kaloje ti.sma kishe pranuar kurre por e ndiente shpirti im.e dija ate qe ti po beje me veten po mendja ime sdonte ne asnje menyre ta pranonte.te mendoja ende te vogel, te paprekshem ndaj ketyre vuajtjeve dhe sdoja ta pranoja qe ti sishe me personi me te cilin isha rritur.ti ishe aq i pafajshem, aq i padjallezuar shkaktari i vetem mendoj qe ti tani perfundove te varje jeten tende nga nje shiringe, nga nje helm i mallkuar.sihste e mundur qe arrite deri ketu dhe une te mos kisha mundur te te beja asgje per te te ndaluar.seshte e mundur...

----------


## argita

Me preku jashte mase, historia e djalit 17 vjecar,"Lamtumire jeta ime".
 Ju lutem, Dua ta di kush e ka shkruar kete histori, eshte vete ai djali 17 vjecar, apo ndonje tjeter. Ne forum thote studentja 22, e cila sipas te dhenave eshte 25 vjece.  Nejse, ne qofte se keto fjale jane fjalet e atij djali qe po vuan nga droga, atehere dua ti them, qe mos te derzohet se do ti'a dali. I lutem te me kontaktoje urgjentisht ne qofte se jo per veten e tij, per mamin e tij dhe per babin e tij qe vuajne kaq shume.  Te me kontaktoje personalisht ne email address argitazalli@hotmail.com, dhe do ti ofroje me gjithe mundesite e mia ndihmen time, se bashku me familjen time.
Te lutem mos u dorezo, do ti'a dalesh.

----------


## argita

Me preku jashte mase, historia e djalit 17 vjecar,"Lamtumire jeta ime".
 Ju lutem, Dua ta di kush e ka shkruar kete histori, eshte vete ai djali 17 vjecar, apo ndonje tjeter. Ne forum thote studentja 22, e cila sipas te dhenave eshte 25 vjece.  Nejse, ne qofte se keto fjale jane fjalet e atij djali qe po vuan nga droga, atehere dua ti them, qe mos te derzohet se do ti'a dali. I lutem te me kontaktoje urgjentisht ne qofte se jo per veten e tij, per mamin e tij dhe per babin e tij qe vuajne kaq shume.  Te me kontaktoje personalisht ne email address argitazalli@hotmail.com, dhe do ti ofroje me gjithe mundesite e mia ndihmen time, se bashku me familjen time.
Te lutem mos u dorezo, do ti'a dalesh.

----------


## [Perla]

> orert kalojne si pa u kuptuar.atmosfera ne dhome eshte e nxehte.kudo sheh njerez qe jane bere uje ne djerse por une cuditerisht kam ftohte shume ftohte.i strukur ne nje cep te dhomes bej sikur shoh njerezit qe kercejne por sonte as syte sdashkan te me genjejne.e kane humbur shkelqimin dhe harene  e dikurshme.asgje seshte si me pare.tani lotet,brenga dhe dhimbja  kane zene vendin e atyre shikimeve plot gezim,e atyre rrahjeve te zemres time.tani ne vend te ngrohtesise ka vetem boshllek dhe akullnaje ndoshta sepse krahet e  vdekjes pak nga pak po me mbysin ne perqafimin  e tyre.e dini se deri pak me perpara isha i lumtur te mbyllja syte sepse e dija qe dita tjeter do te fillonte ne menyre magjike do te me zgjonte nena ime kurse tani shoqeri do me bejne vetem krimbat dhe gjarperinjte,sonte gjithcka u prish sikur endrrat e mia te ishin keshtjella ne rere dhe deti i jetes i ktheu pa meshire ne rrenoja.dhe une si spektator i lodhur i shifja dhe smund ti ringrija sepse trembesha se deti i jetes  pa meshire do ti prishte perseri.vetem me nje shiringe te futur ne damaret  e mi po zhduket nga une cdo grimce jete,helmi ishte i bardhe dhe as qe mund ta imagjinoja se bardhesia  e tij sillte pas vetes vdekjen.ne fillim gjithcka filloi si kaprico thjesht  sepse e bente  e gjithe shoqeria ime dhe sdoja te tregohesha me i ulet.pastaj trupi im nisi ta kerkonte vete.arrita ti vjedh dhe unazen e marteses nenes time per te pasur ne duart  e mia sinjalin  e 1 te vdekjes,tani qe syte jane futur ne zgavrat  e tyre sdi  si ti pergjigjem nenes time.dje e kapa te qante fshehurazi .e perqafova fort dhe me ra te fiket nga te qaret.sdija cte pergjigjesha kur me pyeste pse bir?dhe tani qe po shuhem pak nga pak sdi si ti pergjigjem.po shuhem si 17 qirinjte mbi torten e ditelindjes time.nena vazhdon te qaje.e ndiej brengen  e saj dhe pse ne dhome ka shume zhume.oh nene te lutem pusho se qari.sdua ta mendoj te pakten sot se  jam ne prag te varrit,ne prag te varrit qe e hapa me keto duar,qe te 2  e dime se eshte ditelindja e fundit qe festoj.vitin tjeter do me uroj dheu i zi dhe dhurtate do me sjellin korbat.kam vetem nje deshire nene,mos e lere tim vella te fusi ne dejet e tij kete helm qe po me merr jeten.se meriton kete dhimbje te 2 nena ime. sot me ditelindjen time festoj vdekjen time.
>                            LAMTUMIRE JETA Ime!
> TE LARGOVA VETE ME DUART E MIJA!



 :i ngrysur:   :i ngrysur:   :i ngrysur: 

Shpresoj dhe uroj qe kjo te jete vetem nje krijim, e jo personale. Shume e dhimbshme ti thuash jetes "Lamtumire" ne kete moshe. Jeta vazhdon e gjithcka eshte e mundur, mjafton vetem vullneti dhe deshira per te jetuar, per te pare nje dite lumturie e shprese...

Neser do te behet me mire. 'Ngadale' hidhen hapa 'gjigandi'.

----------

